# Here's another one lol which shoes should I get?



## Pink_minx (Oct 17, 2005)

I like both shoes but I think im kinda heading towards the platform one than the pumps...what do you think? Platform or Pumps?


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 17, 2005)

the 1st one


----------



## user4 (Oct 17, 2005)

depends on what ur wearing them with... i like the puimps better for like slacks or something (so for work or something like that)... i like the platforms better for like jeans...


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 17, 2005)

first ones, hands down!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 17, 2005)

1st one all the way!!


----------



## jasper17 (Oct 17, 2005)

The first pair - very classic and elegant.


----------



## stacey (Oct 17, 2005)

first pair. im not feeling the second one


----------



## user2 (Oct 17, 2005)

1st one too!!! I never liked platforms and never will!


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok then I shall get the first one I like it too the most


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 18, 2005)

yeah, 1st ones for sure. the 2nd ones are a bit too old fashioned looking for me- please don't be offended- it's just my own personal opinion


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_yeah, 1st ones for sure. the 2nd ones are a bit too old fashioned looking for me- please don't be offended- it's just my own personal opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah now that i think about the 2nd one although I love platforms the style isnt that purdy.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 22, 2005)

the first one for sure...i love a little kitten heel.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 22, 2005)

i would like the first pair if the heel was bigger.


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 23, 2005)

1st one definitely.


----------

